# Biggest Fish



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

I wanted to start a thread on the biggest/longest fish anyone has ever caught. my biggest was a 5 1/2 foot shark off the outer banks. it weighed around 55-60 lbs.


----------



## rhino7628 (Sep 3, 2002)

Probably the 30" striper I caught last October. Either that or one of the sheepshead I caught in lake Erie (not the same as the saltwater sheepshead). We are talking about shore fishing only, right?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

20lbs wreck anchor pulled up last year @ Lynnhaven inlet.Yeah I was using 50 lbs spider wire.Screwed up my reel,dug the line in.Busted up my drag washers.With the out going current,felt like I had a BIG ONE


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

it doesnt matter all types of fishing. man how long was that anchor


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Biggest fish from shore was my 36" cobia weighed 21#'s last summer.

Biggest from boat was a 25# Dolphin(Mahi Mahi)  that was over 40" long.But my most unforgetable was my first spanish while trolling offshore,31.5" 8#1oz.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

aside from my 5 1/2 footer i caught a 24 1/2 in puppy drum weighing about 5 lbs. both caught on the same day.


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

I caught a pretty big stingray from the beach at Grandview Natural Preserve early last fall while fishing with cut bait. I didn't measure it, but let's just say I almost got spooled even though I was fishing with 15 lbs test line. A week later I hooked up with something big at the same spot, but this time the fish ran the other way and around a pile of rocks and cut my line and there was nothing I could do about it...  It may have been another ray or a cobia or it may have been a big striper. This year I've decided to chunk with 25 lbs test instead. I don't care much about light tackle, I mean, life's too short to let the big ones get away like that.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I have had LARGE rays almost spool 400 yds of 25# on my fighting rod when I would throw out cut bait on it at the LIP. My largest landed fish was a 39.5" striper taken at Seagull Pier. It only weighed a little over 17 pounds though.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Biggest, 85lb. Yellowfin off a boat 20mi. north/east of O.I. w/20lb. test spinning gear-Oct.'99, 44.5in. release citation Striper of a boat 1mi. off Sandbridge/False Cape w/20lb. test spinning gear-03/15/00 ; best probably the 49"-51lb. Red Drum @ ramp 27 near Avon off the beach w/17lb. test & a 40lb. shock line on a heaver-11/06/94 (the night B4 my birthday - happy birthday to me ). [email protected] I love fishing!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

That 62 LB 3 OZ drum that fell right out the bottom of the net as we lifted it over the rail.Fell right thru and plop right back into the water and away it went. the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Was about 3 feet long and cover with grass.On the same day I also hooked up to a 10 foot rod and reel.I layed it on the bridge pilings and later that day saw it walk away with a stranger.I got a lotta small black shelled crabs and small bait fish from the sea-weed that washed up with both anchor and fishing rod.

But,my largest fish was a 28 inch Striper @ Willoby spit last year on 10 lbs test on my 8 foot Key Largo lite action trout rod.Fished weighed a good 5-6 lbs,a fatty.It was a good way to break my brand new rod in.
I think that would be my favorite fishing memory of a large fish caught off the shore,cause it faught like a tuna,and almost wrapped itself around that sign.The feeling and sound of the reel singing.....The bending of the rod.....The anticipation of the fish finally tiring....


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

when me and my father still had a boat, I caught a 54 pound black drum, biggest fish I have ever caught. It took a while to get it in the boat. And have caught sandsharks up to about 35lbs. but that was out of a boat, biggest Pier fish ( other than skate and shark) was an awsome 4 and 3/4 lb. speckle trout caught at sandbridge 2 years ago, If I remember right it was early in the season and the guys on the pier were catchin nice puppy drum I happened to catch the only speckle that day, Nice fish.


----------



## GuppyMeister (Apr 4, 2003)

44 lb Blue Cat

50 lb Yellowfin

22 lb Striper

13 lb Blue

2.5 lb Blue Gill (on Fly-Rod)

8.5 lb Rainbow Trout (on Fly-Rod)

8.0 Brown Trout

8.0 Cutthroat Trout

20 lb Dolphin

2 lb Perch

Is there anything better than catching fish!


----------



## TeeMan (Apr 1, 2002)

Biggest SO FAR is 76 pound Cobia caught at the CBBT between the 4th island and the high rise bridge in June of 2003. Caught w/50lb test power pro, Penn 6500 spinning reel and heavy duty ugly stick my daughter gave me for my birthday the week before.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

A little foreshadowing going on here? Do you mean June 2002?


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Biggest fish...cool topic!

Ok, so far in saltwater -

*14lb ray* - probably not really big to yall but to me it was a sea monster. Caught it on bottom rig with blood worm.

*7lb* blue on white and green gotcha plug (Thanks Bucket!)

Fresh Water -

*23lb 4oz Coho Salmon*

*10lb 30" Steel Head* - This was a crazy catch. At 12 years old my uncle took me fishing. I was using a broken ugly stick with light line, and we were trying to catch suckers with nightcrawlers (my Uncle smokes them). We were way back in the allegan forest (In MIchingan) fishin in the river. All day I caught nothing while my Uncle tore them up. Suddenly, a big fish jumps in the air and splashes down - seconds later he did it again and I saw my line raise in the air with the fish. My uncle said - you will never land that fish on that pole , but I fought him for 20 minutes and finally landed it. I was about 70lbs and 4ft. 10 then, so I can remember that fish pulling me all over the bank! What a day. Still have the picture somewhere at my moms.

*Large Mouth Bass - 20" just over 6lbs* in my secret spot in Indiana. Released.

*Small Mouth Bass - 22"* (we never weighed it) Was released.

*Blue Gill* - Now these fish are normally hand sized but I caugh a 13inch blue gill in my friends pond. What a beast.

*Crappy - 16"* another monster.

*Dog Fish or Bow Fin 3ft* Cut my moms hand really bad when she grabbed the line to keep it from goin under the boat.

*14lb Northern Pike* Through the ice on a small lake in Michigan. Bit on a minnow on a tip up.

Probably more but thats enough.. Im hoping to shatter all my old records on the saltwater here this summer!


----------



## AlaskaLane (Mar 4, 2003)

If you count skates, over 100 lbs.

If not, then a 92 lb. halibut was the heaviest.

54 lb king salmon was the toughest, and 4 lb rainbow trout on light fly gear the most exciting.

Now my east coast career is just taking off, but I'm the proud lander of many 1/2 to 1 lb croakers. And two mullet that together wouldn't budge the scale.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

From boat 125lb Yellowfin Tuna

From Shore 25lb Striped Bass


Hopefully this year I will top them both.


----------



## Stingray101 (Sep 14, 2001)

gotta put in my .02 cents. biggest ever caught was an atlantic ray. couldn't fit it in the 36 ft boat. estimeated by the captain and mates as over 10 feet from nose to tail and over 175 lbs. but what good are stingrays other than a good fight??


----------



## sharkslayer (Mar 24, 2003)

6 foot bull shark


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

5 1/2 ft Bull Shark in the Surf tasted great.


----------



## richmondfish (Apr 30, 2003)

30+# amberjack, 6 foot nurse shark, the nurse shark feels like your reeling in a volkswagon, a deadweight...both caught offshore in the gulf of mexico...


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

56 1/2 inch cobia I caught last fathers day. Heaviest had to be some of the rays Ive caught at sandbridge in the last few years. I hooked, but didnt land about a 7 ft tarpon in keywest fl about 4 years ago; does that count(just about spooled my 7000). And the snag out in front of sandbridge pier...geo


----------



## erikharwell (Aug 3, 2001)

probabally the largest fish I have caught that I actually had a measurement was a 9 foot 8 inch sailfish. the thing that blew was that the taxidermist could not get a form that big so my mount is actually smaller than the fish was. I have caught a bunch of fish and possibly some bigger than that but they were released. the best eating was probabally a 5 foot plus wahoo. I also saw a possible dolphin record caught by my brother that spit the bait at the stern of the boat and was almost as long as the beam of a good sized sportfishing boat (just an amazing sight)


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

13 pound 7 oz sting ray on my crappie rod I use to catch spot. but to be honest with you guys I had braided line on it.... 20# 
but boy! it was the fight of life.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

52# Red off of Avon pier...


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

Mine would be a 32# cobia caught at Seagull pier last July. It was also my first cobia.


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

The biggest thing I ever caught (if you count sharks) was a 5ft sandshark at the end of Kitty Hawk pier in North Carolina. If you dont count sharks then it was a 25 inch striper off of the Virginia beach pier.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

47 LB BLUE CAT 32LB CARP 8 LB BASS 5 LB CROAKER 3 LB TOAD FISH 4LBWEAKFISH AND A SHOPPING CART


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

#45 lb sting ray, Tybee last summer

#5 lb spotted trout, Lazaretto last year.

#28 red drum, 46 inches. Garden City, SC

#20 carp, Winchester, VA about 4 years ago.

5 ft spinner shark, Myrtle Beach, SC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well thank goodness ya didn't bring up that stripper.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well then should I mention the stripper I caught for free last year for my birthday? Heh, she was hot. Now maybe I should consider coming up to VA and catching a striper. It's sad when you catch more strippers than stripers.


----------



## bassfishin79 (May 4, 2003)

4lb 2 oz flounder Fort Monroe August 2002

4lb 13oz smallmouth ten mile Creek Poplar Bluff MO

9lb 12oz largemouth Lake Castaic California

48lb flathead lake wappapello puxico MO

6lb 10oz rainbow trout eleven point river MO

2lb 6oz green sunfish my pond Poplar Bluff MO

1lb 12oz yellow perch lake mead suffolk, VA

7lb 2 oz largemouth lake meade suffolk Va


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

12 lb steelhead caught Little Manistee River years ago.
30 lb King Salmon caught in New York also a few years ago.
6.5 lb rainbow caught on a private land portian of the Rapidan river when I was 12 years old. The land owner showed me a picture of it last week. What a memory that was.
13 inch native brook trout caught and released on the C&R portion of the Rapidan River in May of 1990.
44 inch, 35# striper caught on a boat south of OI in January of 2002.
44 inch Red Drum caught and released from shore. San Luis Pass in Texas November 2002.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

33 inch rock fish on Sandbridge pier in January 2001.


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

The biggest fish?
Shore fishing I have caught two larger than average sharks down south one a gray atlantic 78.5 inches eclipsing the century mark, the other was a nurse shark 88 inches that easly passed a 100#.
From a boat a caught a carpet ray in the mobjack bay that was at least 6 ft across it back and a foot or more thick. I thought it was a freak of nature, went home and called the game and inland fisheries and inquired about it. Acording to them every year the realy big rays and scates come into the bay in late fall to feed up for winter.


----------



## wandering soul (Apr 12, 2007)

*new to surf fishing*

hey yall, i am new to surf fishing but i cant get enough of it when i go. I am always reading forums, techniques, stories etc.. i only get to go a few times a year since i live a good distance from the water, so i make it count when i go. 

after several misadventures, i finally did some research on the art of surf fishing and got the right gear, equipment, techniques etc..

when i finally got down to the water again last May in gulf shores alabama.... i hit the jackpot as far first time experience and big fish. I had a relatively cheap rod reel combo, tica gt7000( 40$) and a 12' ugly stick with 300/ 65 power pro and a 6' #90 malin steel leader. 

i ended up catching a 6' black tip shark. It was huge, and it was not the slender anorexic type. This thing was thick, and though i tried to horse him in with the 65lb power pro by tightening the drag, he didnt want to come in and it took me 2 hours to land him. I would get him within 40 yds of the beach and he would turn and run 150 yds again and again, nothing i could do but wait and keep fighting. At one point he had taken about 250 yds of line.  He destroyed the drag of my reel, and i had to work the spool with my fingers .

Between me and some other guys who lift weights and are familiar with weight estimation, we estimated it to be around 120 +lbs. It was my first big shark and biggest fish ever caught. First trip and first time with semi- real gear. It was one of the most incredible and exhilerating experiences of my life. Ill never forget it

I have better gear now and cant wait til my next trip. Im wanting to get a 7' er.  

my biggest fish:

6' BT shark 100+lb
4'6 BT shark 35+lb
Cownose ray 3' wingspan 25+lb
Grass Carp 36" + 25-35lb
Channel Cat 28" 12+lb
Large Mouth Bass 24" 9+lb
Crappie 16.5" 2.75lb


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

never caught a fish... thats why i am selling my stuff...


----------



## C.Salp (May 30, 2002)

From the surf, a 56" x 33" red drum...

CS


----------



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Biggest Ever Caught*

I'm almost ashame to tell any one but since you all are my friends I will tell. The biggest freshwater fish that I have caught was a blue catfish (Kerr Damn), it weigh 25 lbs. However, I have caught a couple of crappies over three lbs. 

Biggest bass: Largemouth 8 lbs
Saltwater Fish: Croakers & Spot both 3lbs.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

wow, this thread is 4 years old, and still going


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

boat - 66 1/2 inch amberjack, est 80+lbs
surf - 39 inch red last night at the pt  
pier - 4ft houndfish on kittyhawk ate my livey
lake - 32lb carp.


other notables. 
31lb king last fall off the rockpile. 7 10-30lb cobia in one day at latimer shoals. 23 inch largemouth bass in neighborhood pond. 31 1/4 inch speck in the hotditch. 33 inch channel cat on hotdog piece. 6lb 3oz seabass caught commercial seabassing.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Last july I got a 53lb blue catfish. Last Novemeber I got me a 58 inch striper. Those are the biggest from the boat I bought last march.

john


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

32" rockfish at Lesner 2 years ago in the spring
24" speck off Sandbridge last fall
:beer:


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

[/QUOTE]Biggest bass: Largemouth 8 lbs
Saltwater Fish: Croakers & Spot both 3lbs.[/QUOTE]



yeah right......ummm.ok


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

*Skate*

caught a 50-60lbs skate from the (beach) at colonial beach 2005 took about 30 minutes to get in then the local asked if they could have it
i sure gathered a crowd fighting that thing


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

From the shore about a 60lb Ray when I lived in Calif. that hit a squid head and from a boat about a 300lb. shark caught here offshore wreck fishin for seabass. I had a couple hard hits that broke the line while seabassin on the bottom so I broke out the big rod and used wire and about a 3lb blue fish whole and put it in the holder with the clicker on and it took less than 5 minutes for the hit , after that I baited a whole seabass and the samething about a 200-225 lber and then I put the rod away and went back to seabassin because my arms were jello! Somemore great catches include 
Saltwater: All in Va.
62lb. cobia
43lb amberjack
11lb. 7oz. flounder
16lb 4oz. tautog
7lb. 6 oz. seabass
56lb. yellowfin
39lb. striped bass
11lb 6 oz. spade
7lb. 1oz. speckled trout
9lb 8oz. grey trout
4lb. 5oz. trigger
Plenty of croaker over 3lbs.
Calf. > Several huge seals while fishing off headboats.
Freshwater
Largemouth 13lbs. 6 oz. caught in calif.
9lb. caught last year in a small pond in Nc
( 13.6 is on the wall and 9lber was cpr'd )
Several blue cats in the 30's here
3lb 4oz. bluegill ( calif. )
4lb. 2 oz crappie ( mississippi at night ) 
Some nice rainbows between 5-10lbs and my dad caught one that was 18 1/2 lbs ! ( calif )I still have the poloroid of me holding it when I was a kid.My dad taught me everything I know and took me fishing as soon as I was able to hold a pole.Great thread even if it is old , lol.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

in 2006 i got
2 sharks over 7'  
50" drum  
6lb3oz spanish on 6lb test  
43" striper :beer: 

i plan on gettn my cobe this year , i got a pup last year but he didnt count


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

From boat, a White Marlin approx 75lbs. From shore, Blue fish 23lbs.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

My biggest

Red Drum, 49 inches off Avalon Pier
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/910194-R1-09-18A.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


Cobia, 37lbs off Avalon Pier
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/Cobia.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Other than some big blacktips and spinner sharks down at BIP (they don't count you know  )

Bluefish: 9lbs, 10 oz- Bogue Inlet Pier
Striper: 26.5 inches- Assateague Island
False Albecore: 7lbs, 1 oz-Yaupon Pier (ah, college)

and how could I forget this one. She put up a hell of a fight! I think she was a carp, because I got her on a freaking huge doughball.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/rosie051.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

thats friggin hysterical   
and where di you get a picture of my girlfriend from???


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

interesting thread;

60 lb black tip- jax fl
46 lb cuda- jax fl
36 lb king jax fl
38 lb jack crav jax fl
33 lb cobia nags hd
16 lb blue sand brg

pleanty of each but these worth mention


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

21" bass 
43" amberjack
7 carp over 34"
100 to 150 pound sharks never got any in the boat 
26" spanish
58" cobia 35 pounds 0n 12 pound test
2 24" grass picrel
40 to 60 pound sting rays on the old harisons:fishing:


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

o yea and 4 release citation crapie 2 were a 1/4 of a pound off


----------



## wandering soul (Apr 12, 2007)

*location*

hey, does anyone here fish the west central flordia coast like around tampa, redington, or st.petersburg? Instead of going back to atlanta when the college year is over i am staying here in lakeland florida and im going try and hit the beach every weekend when im off of work.

i am looking for a fishing partner or someone who just knows where to go around here. Ive got plenty of gear and i know what im doing, i just need someone to show me the ropes around here. 
shoot me an email at '[email protected]'. 

heck, i just wanna go fishing. one week out of the yeat is not enough. sucks being landlocked...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

NICE FISH !:spam: opcorn: :beer: 



French said:


> My biggest
> 
> 
> and how could I forget this one. She put up a hell of a fight! I think she was a carp, because I got her on a freaking huge doughball.
> ...


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

77lb cobia
80lb tarpon
43lb king
54lb catfish
52lb yellowfin
53in drum
42lb dolphin
41lb rockfish


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

Great topic!

My biggest was a 95 lb. White Marlin off of the fingers. I've also caught a 16lb. Cobia, 36" Bluefish, 20lb. Yellowfin Tuna, and 20 lb. Striper.


My most unforgettable fish was definitely the White Marlin because that was my first fishing offshore.

Good luck to everybody this year in hopefully beating their old records!


FS


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

2 million pound gudgeon!!!


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

largest? 17 miles long. Several times! Broke me off or spit the hook (C&R?) but never did land it.Can you say CBBT


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*hehehe*

I caught a 52" black drum that maked out a 100 lb scale; released to be caught anothor day....


----------

